# اريد مقدمة عن simulation



## مهندس سلامة (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم يااخوان انا ودي لو تفيدوني في مجال simulation and modeling حيث اريد مقدمة عن simulation ولو سمحتوا اريدالرد بسرعة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي هناك الكثير عن الموضوع في المنتدى من مواضيع وكتب فقط ماعليك الا استخدام محرك البحث الخاص بالملتقى

ومقدمة مبسطة اليك:

http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/06/a86/

بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس سلامة (7 يناير 2008)

*طلب:مقدمة عن simulation and medoling*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى

اتمنى من اي عضو لديه مقدمة عن simulation and medoling ان يضعها في هذا الموضوع
وشاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم.:11: :11: 


اخوكم: مهندس سلامة


----------



## مهندس سلامة (9 يناير 2008)

*simulation and modeling*

مشكورة ياصناعة المعمار ولكن بودي لو تكون المقدمة بالانجليزي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس سلامة (9 يناير 2008)

*يااخوان اريد منكم مقدمة عن simulation and modeling in english*

ارجو منكم المساعدة العاجلة


----------



## t_n_t3000 (9 يناير 2008)

*ارجو ان اكون افدتك*

السلام عليكم انا ارفقت لك الفصل الاول من كتاب كامل عن المحاكاه simulation
اذا كنت ترغب باى شىء اخر من الكتاب فقط اطلب وانشاء الله ساحاول تلبيته لك


----------



## مهندس سلامة (10 يناير 2008)

*simulation and modeling*

مشكورين يااخوان على تعاونكم ومن عنده كتب عن simulation ياليت يساعدني


----------



## مهندس سلامة (12 يناير 2008)

*عاجل مطلوب كتاب عن simulation and modeling*

ارجو ممن لديه كتاب عن simulation and modeling ان يساعدني 

لان عندي مشروع يتكلم عن simulation

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلا اخي

كنت بالبداية قد طلبت مقدمة فقط ولم تحدد اللغة وانا اجبتك حسب طلبك 

عالعموم اتمنى عليك البحث بواسطة محرك البحث في مكتباااااات الملتقى ففيها الكثير من الكتب حسب طلبك علما ان الموضوع كبير ومتشعب ولم نعرف المجال الذي تريده فيه


اتمنى عليك البحث في مكتبات الملتقى كالصناعية والميكانيكية. والكهربائية...
وعنوان المكتبة الصناعية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f67.html

مثلا اليك الكتاب التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56644.html



وان لم تجد فهناك الباب مفتوحا ايضا لطلب الكتب فقط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f60.html


تحتاج منك بعض الجهد  وان كان هناك صعوبة في تصفح الملتقى فنحن بالخدمة


----------



## أبا عبيده (22 فبراير 2008)

*أرجو المساعده*

أرجو المساعده انا عايز شرح لبرنامج ارينا ياريت ارجوكم​


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا 
على الروابط


----------



## nour_Alquds (7 مارس 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء
اتقدم للجميع بتقديم يد المساعدة لمن يحتاج المساعده فى برنامج ارينا او تعلم محاكاه النظم حيث اننى حاصل على درجة الماجستير فى الهندسة الادارية ورسالتى كانت فى محاكاه النظيم وحيث اقوم بتدريس محاكاه النظيم وبرنامج ارينا فى كليه االهندسة فلمن يريد المساعده وهو من سكان غزه فانا على استعداد لمساعدته من اجل انجاز مشروع تخرجه
مهندس/ حسن


----------

